# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  El Proceso de la Certificación Orgánica

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este es una guía para ayudar al productor y procesador orgánico comprender el proceso de la certificación orgánica según las normas del Programa Nacional Orgánico del Departamento de Agricultura de los Estados Unidos. (www.ams.usda.gov/nop). Así puede prepararse bien y aprovechar todos los beneficios de la certificación. Provee una descripción del papel del inspector/la inspectora. Una publicación compañera, Cómo Prepararse para la Inspección Orgánica es para personas ya familiarizadas con el proceso de la certificación, y ayuda a prepararse en forma más organizada para su inspección. Describe los pasos a seguir para prepararse para una inspección, sea inicial o anual, programada o de sorpresa. También provee listas de documentos importantes que debe tener a mano antes de la inspección.  *Autores:* Ann Baier *Editora:* ATTRA *Año:* 2,006  http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...aci-n-org-nicaTemas similares: Venta de Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica Artículo: Hay 135 mil hectáreas con cultivos de café que tienen certificación orgánica en Perú Invitacion seminario certificación organica - pichanaki 2010‏ Certificacion organica - trujillo 2010 Certificación Orgánica y de Comercio Justo Para la Agroexportación 27 ago 2010 - UNT Trujillo !!!

----------

